# Im Confuse :(



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Ok i went a look and search about Telephoto Lens Differences?.
like how wide is the angle and like what is 18-35mm is it small? not wide angle..
I need and Explanation or a book to read Please


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

18-35mm is a slightly wide to standard, normal or average lens - not very wide angle and not a telephoto

the focal length of lenses (expressed in mm) affects the the "width" of the shot you will get (how much of what you see before you) as well as the "reach" (how far the subject can be seen from). 
Be aware that the field of view narrows as the focal length increases - wide angle lenses (those with lower number focal lengths) fit more into the picture but objects may appear further away whereas telephoto lenses (those with higher number focal lengths) have a narrower field of view but bring distant objects closer.

a very general guide:

wide angle: 10mm (very wide - almost fish eye) to 18mm

normal or average: 24mm - 50mm

telephoto: 70mm-300+mm - longer lenses of 400, 600mm, 800mm are available but are quite expensive and require tripod support for most applications as they are quite heavy.

This video explains it quite well from both technical and aesthetic point of view.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi mraccryu :wave:

From what I remember from my 35mm days, 18mm is bordering on 'fish-eye' effects, and 28mm-35mm is the area for 'wide-angle' pics.

I found this article that explains the various lenses, how they work and what they're designed for etc. - *Link*


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> 18-35mm is a slightly wide to standard, normal or average lens - not very wide angle and not a telephoto
> 
> the focal length of lenses (expressed in mm) affects the the "width" of the shot you will get (how much of what you see before you) as well as the "reach" (how far the subject can be seen from).
> Be aware that the field of view narrows as the focal length increases - wide angle lenses (those with lower number focal lengths) fit more into the picture but objects may appear further away whereas telephoto lenses (those with higher number focal lengths) have a narrower field of view but bring distant objects closer.
> ...


Thank you very much



WereBo said:


> Hi mraccryu :wave:
> 
> 
> From what I remember from my 35mm days, 18mm is bordering on 'fish-eye' effects, and 28mm-35mm is the area for 'wide-angle' pics.
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Also be aware that the camera the lens in mounted on will make a difference too. The ranges Zulu gave are based on old 35mm film-based cameras. What's important is the angle of view of a lens on your specific camera.

For example: I use Pentax DSLRs and the sensor they use has a lens multiplication factor of 1.5. Meaning, if I put a 35mm lens on it (slightly wide angle in 35mm terms) it is actually equivalent to a 52.5mm lens on my camera (often called a normal lens as this is similar to the perspective of human eyes.) Likewise, if I mount my 200mm (moderate telephoto in 35mm days) it becomes equivalent to a 300mm (long tele).

So each camera is a little different wrt angle of view. Your owners manual will give an explanation of how it look through your camera.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

yustr said:


> Also be aware that the camera the lens in mounted on will make a difference too. The ranges Zulu gave are based on old 35mm film-based cameras. What's important is the angle of view of a lens on your specific camera.
> 
> For example: I use Pentax DSLRs and the sensor they use has a lens multiplication factor of 1.5. Meaning, if I put a 35mm lens on it (slightly wide angle in 35mm terms) it is actually equivalent to a 52.5mm lens on my camera (often called a normal lens as this is similar to the perspective of human eyes.) Likewise, if I mount my 200mm (moderate telephoto in 35mm days) it becomes equivalent to a 300mm (long tele).
> 
> So each camera is a little different wrt angle of view. Your owners manual will give an explanation of how it look through your camera.


Thanks you for that


----------

